# Scorm



## ava99 (2. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand etwas über Scorm erzählen? Selbst bei   bin nicht wirklich auf eine Erkärung gestoßen 

Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand etwas darüber erzählen


Wäre für Hilfe sehr dankbar ,


Grüße
ava99


----------

